# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Dijkman-Hanke (Groningen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Dijkman-Hanke

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartspraktijk E. Dijkman-Hanke, Groningen

Adres: Meeuwerderweg 4, Groningen


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Dijkman-Hanke*

----------

